# What is the Firing Order & #1 Cylinder



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

New to the forum.

We got our 2013 Cruz Jan 31 of this year and have had a few problems already.

The newest problem is a P0301 code.

I'm fine with switching parts around to start troubleshooting it but I can get a clear answer from Google as to which one is the #1 cylinder.

Can someone here tell me the firing order and which end is the #1 cylinder?

Would be much appreciated.


----------



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

Forgot to mention it's an automatic and it's just basic car. Doesn't have turbo or anything like that.

I did find what was causing the other code (P2076) but to start working on the P0301 code, I really just need to know what the firing order is.

I'd like to be able to start on it tomorrow morning.

So is there anybody here that knows this, has a screen or anything?

Or can someone tell me what to Google search to find it myself?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

[h=1]Fix my Cruze!!![/h]
A code P0301 may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

Faulty spark plug or wire Faulty coil (pack) 
Faulty oxygen sensor(s) 
Faulty fuel injector Burned exhaust valve 
Faulty catalytic converter(s) 
Running out of fuel 
Poor compression 
Defective computer


Application
Specification
 Metric
English
 Ignition Type
Coil-On-Plug
 Firing Order
1–3–4–2
 Spark Plug Type
Refer to Electronic Parts Catalogue
 Spark Plug Torque
25 N·m
18 lb ft
Spark Plug Gap
0.85–0.95 mm
0.0335–0.0374 in


original post


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

mercfocus said:


> New to the forum.
> 
> We got our 2013 Cruz Jan 31 of this year and have had a few problems already.
> 
> ...


Cylinder #1 is the one closest to the belt on the engine. Be careful getting the coil pack off as the boots tend to stick to the plugs. I would highly suggest putting dielectric grease on them before reinstalling the coil pack to make removal later a lot easier.


----------



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you, this is everything I needed right now.

Just got done taking it apart to find some previous "mechanic" somewhere used electrical tape to fix a torn boot.

Could this cause a misfire?

I had trouble getting coil rack out and had to remove some of that tape to get it back in without fighting it too much.

Then the spark plugs loosened with no effort whatsoever. Nudged with my thumb just barely and both screwed right out.

Not sure about the condition of these plugs. Looks like it's been running lean?

The plug in the socket came out of #3 and the other plug on the left is from #1.


----------



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

I switched the plugs around to see if the code changes to a P0303 but doubt it.

Is it even possible to switch the coils around?

Looks to be a permanent 4 coil unit.

If not, how can I test the individual coils?


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

mercfocus said:


> Thank you, this is everything I needed right now.
> 
> Just got done taking it apart to find some previous "mechanic" somewhere used electrical tape to fix a torn boot.
> 
> ...


Yes a torn boot will cause a misfire. Coil can not be switched/ installed the other way. I would get a new set of boots at the minimum. I replaced the ones on my 1.4 due to causing a misfire. Found them at Napa, not sure if any of the other chain stores have them as well.

If you were to move the boot to another cylinder I would bet the misfire would follow the boot.


----------



## mercfocus (Jul 15, 2018)

mechguy78 said:


> Yes a torn boot will cause a misfire. Coil can not be switched/ installed the other way. I would get a new set of boots at the minimum. I replaced the ones on my 1.4 due to causing a misfire. Found them at Napa, not sure if any of the other chain stores have them as well.
> 
> If you were to move the boot to another cylinder I would bet the misfire would follow the boot.


Hmmmm, that's a good thought. Can't change the location of the coil but can just move the boot. 

I noticed they're kinda tight on there. They come off the coil easy enough?

After putting it back together, I've driven it for about 20 miles so far. Seems much smoother though. The plugs being loose seems to have been the biggest problem I think but we're still watching for a CEL kinda still expecting it. 

My wife driving it just now was the real test since she's been putting up with it for the couple days. She said it's way better now.

And even if I don't CEL from this, I'm still going to Napa for those boots and 4 new plugs around payday.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Electrical tape is good for about 600 volts. I am not sure, but I think the coil puts out much more than that. Remember to put some dielectric grease in and around the boots before installing them and a touch of never seize on the plug threads couldn't hurt either. :2cents:


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

50,000 volts. But i think it's come down lately. 25 or 35,000


----------

